# My other hobby



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I love to make ornament from kits. You can buy them from Mary Maxim all year long. How ever I bought this kit from Hobby Lobby last year and just got around to making the ornament. Hope you ladies and gents like it


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

That's really lovely. I love to put glitter and shine on my tree. How heavy is it?


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Oooo aahhh. Nice n sparkly.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

well it is no where as heavy as the Hallmark Ornaments. It is rather lite.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

I like that one it is really nice...I sometimes make these too but I don't buy the kit as I always have beads and pins around here I just buy the plastic or styrofoam balls and make up my own...they are a lot of fun to work on with my GD she likes them and has made me a few very interesting ones over the years...


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Purdy!


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi Chriso.
You look as if you have a pin in your mouth which reminded me of when l was in college many centuries ago.
Miss Stenson (I will never forget her name!) caught me with one in my mouth in needlework class one day and told me that next time she caught me she would wrap the pin up in cotton wool and make me swallow it........she absolutely terrified me and l never did it in CLASS again.
To this day l still hold pins in my mouth. Ridiculous isn't it?

Jay

p.s. that is a very pretty bauble...


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

Neat, you are such an artist.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Great job Chris.. our church ladies used to make ornamants similiar to yours .... keep up the great work!!!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

pretty


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lovely &#128158;


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

Jaymacphe said:


> Hi Chriso.
> You look as if you have a pin in your mouth which reminded me of when l was in college many centuries ago.
> Miss Stenson (I will never forget her name!) caught me with one in my mouth in needlework class one day and told me that next time she caught me she would wrap the pin up in cotton wool and make me swallow it........she absolutely terrified me and l never did it in CLASS again.
> To this day l still hold pins in my mouth. Ridiculous isn't it?
> ...


Well honestly it is a toothpick. I have had that habit since I was in high school. at that time the cinnamon toothpicks were all the rave and I start chewing on them. Now I have a toothpick in my mouth quite often.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

So pretty. Those ornaments look fabulous on a tree. Beautiful job.


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

Chris ... that is beautiful, I love homemade things to hang on my tree. Nice bead work.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

LOVE your Christmas ornament!

Hazel


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

That will look lovely on your Christmas tree,you have done a great job.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Chris.. I have seen those kits for years and have always wondered about them ... Yours is going to be so pretty on the tree!! or hang it from the ceiling with a spray of Mistletoe


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is so pretty. I love ornaments too and have some really old ones from my childhood and my children's childhood.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Nice job and so much fun. I remember the cinnamon toothpicks from high school too. We soaked them in cinnamon oil. That's something I haven't thought about in a long, long time!


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

Good job Chriso it is pretty.


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

HO HO HO HO Very nice ornament. Sparkles...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Very nice Chris


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Sorry double post


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Very pretty...love the sparkles!
:thumbup:


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry Chris "I done you wrong!"
As a matter of fact l have never heard of a cinnamon toothpick.
Oh the ignorance of the unaware.....

Jay


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Like It!!!!


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

It looks beautiful!


----------

